# My personal gear outfit for medium SHTF bug out.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I've been asked.Thought I already did but I can't find it.

Magus:
46 years old, disabled and on medication,incapable of long hikes or heavy carrying..Yeah, I know.dead man walking, but don't count me out until you see me in the ground and even then better keep your damn dog away from my tombstone!Getting messed up only made me re invent myself, one should remember survival is 75% mind set.all the training and gear on earth are useless if you're just going to stand there peeing in your pants making silly baby noises.

Scenario:Mini TEOTWAWKI.it's over,Highway's jammed, here comes the mobs, the U.N and zombies right behind them. I'm out the back door and headed for the Appalachian foothills that start two miles from where I sit.I have NOWHERE to go, but here's what's on my back and in my cart.yes, I said cart.a two wheeled yard cart that'll hump 300 pounds of junk without effort unless it's a 90 degree bank.We're re enacting "The Road" y'all.

You really want to hear about my guns and knives and any other exotic mall ninja bait I might stick in my boot or scav bag huh?keep reading,I'll get to it EVENTUALLY.

4 wool blankets, two sub zero sleeping bags, a week's change of clothing, extra socks and underwear,boogie box[just look for it dammit!]and all the food I can fit on it.extra pair of boots, digging tools,three different axes, EMT box, rope, extra tarps, a tent,1 garden in a can, and anything I might grab on the way out the door or over the hill.basically a bug out bag with wheels.there's a blocked culvert near the river the homeless dudes used to use, I'm holed up there until I can come back for my good stuff. or at least a couple of stashes.

O.K Mall ninjas and gun p0rn guys, here's what I took:
A stripped and gutted down CAR-15, 1 tac rail for a folding grip and tac light.
a 22 cal conversion kit.
250 rounds of 223,200 rounds 22LR 100 rounds CB caps.
Taurus 101,6 clips, 100 rounds.
Cold steel ATC
K-bar
USAF survival knife.
Hone and file.
Mini fishing kit.
Tomahawk.
Walking staff...Ok,its a war club I prop my gimp butt up on.it serves the purpose.

Boring?you bet!will it keep me alive and fed? you bet unless its a nuclear war.Now as to what I go back home and retrieve after things settle a bit is another thread.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

A cart.. Hmmm:hmmm:


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Magus, I like it! I was a bit shocked that you would need 3 different axes though... and you didnt mention water. Is water a concern at all in your area? How much do all these goodies weigh together? 

Good post, love your humor! :2thumb:

EDIT: You didnt list tampons either... after that post that HozayBuck made I figured you would come back and add tampons to your list


----------



## on_the_rox (Jul 17, 2011)

I am all about the cart idea. I think it woud serve you well.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

TheAnt said:


> Magus, I like it! I was a bit shocked that you would need 3 different axes though... and you didnt mention water. Is water a concern at all in your area? How much do all these goodies weigh together?
> 
> Good post, love your humor! :2thumb:
> 
> EDIT: You didnt list tampons either... after that post that HozayBuck made I figured you would come back and add tampons to your list


Dunno why I grabbed 3, can't use but two anymore.my felling tree days are over.lol

That blocked culvert is 500' from a nice clean source.

about 350 pounds.that's a guesstimate because I can't pull more than that easily.

Nah.I already got tampons in the med kit.


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

You can go a long time wearing the same clothes.
When you say a weeks clothes, do you mean that you are walking with 7 changes of clothes and underwear? For a week?
Why so many blankets PLUS sleeping bags?
Is this just for yourself?
A survival knife PLUS a Kbar?
No prepared food at all?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I had trench rot once,if have clean clothes, I'm in them at least weekly.but no.three of everything is a week to me.

Covering the mouth of the culvert,might have a buddy,might have to hunker up with no fire a while.



> and all the food I can fit on it


yep.
The survival knife is half the size of the K-Bar.even the FM on it says "hunting".


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

Maybe you can loan the extra axe and sleeping bag to one of the homeless dudes you'll be sharing your culvert with....


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

May do IF they're there.some of those "bums" have mad elite skills but can't stay off the boose long enough to keep a job.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

A saw might be more useful and lighter than that 3rd ax. Just a thought.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

I'd probably throw in a box or 2 of decent high velocity .22 as well. Doesn't take up much space, and has more potential than CB caps. I'd also consider a good, medium to full size full tang knife. I'm not a fan of the USAF knife when it comes to prying lol. Looks good.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

> a 22 cal conversion kit.
> 250 rounds of 223,200 rounds 22LR 100 rounds CB caps.


I don't do standard 22, not even to plink.


----------

